

Ask HN: Is there a way to read/highlight new/unread comments? - wanghq

Sometimes I want to check a post again and read from where I left, but seems it&#x27;s impossible since the comments are not ranked on time. Am I missing something? or is there a plugin sorting the comments  based on time? I&#x27;d like to make one if not.
======
jpl56
It also exists on Firefox [https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/hacker-
news-mark...](https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/hacker-news-mark-
all-read/)

Functionalities

    
    
        Mark news as read
        Hide news already read
        Mark comments of a new item as read
        Follow comments of a news item
        Displaying on the front page number of unread comments
        Hiding of already read comments
        Collapsing of long comment thread
        Showing of parent comment in long comment thread

------
wmf
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hckr-
news/mnlaodle...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hckr-
news/mnlaodleonmmfkdhfofamacceeikgecp)

~~~
wanghq
Thanks! This is exactly what I want, though it's for chrome only.

~~~
walterbell
> is there a plugin sorting the comments based on time? I'd like to make one
> if not

You could port it to Firefox :)

